# performance plugs?



## CarGuy (Oct 10, 2002)

What is the story on the performance spark plugs. I’ve always heard good and bad things about them. Does anyone have any input on if its worth paying extra for performance plugs such as split-fire, bosch +2, +4, ngk V-power, etc – or if its just a scam?

Thanks


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I was going to get the irridium NGK plugs cuz I thought those would be best for a Jap car but then my friend who has very high knowledge in Jap cars told me that Bosche 4 head platinum plugs would be the best. So I got those and lemme tell you i dont regret it.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

i Was going to get the nologly set. (plugs and wires) but i think i will check those out


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

I only put NGK in my Alty


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm not sure about your car but for the Sentra/200SX nothing beats genuine Nissan OEM plugs! This is one of the few OEM parts that outlasts and outperforms the competition. NGK is suppose to have some quality plugs, Bosch and Spitfire have absolutely horrible plugs for the sr20de.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

long tips are supposedly bad for the Sentra, and Splits didn't do much for me, personally. I went with NGK Plats after that, and they've worked a long while for me, and I'm pretty satisfied.

Some people say the bosch 4s are good, some people say they're sh*t. In the end, it probably all depepnds on you and your car which plugs will fit your driving needs.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

CarGuy said:


> *What is the story on the performance spark plugs. I’ve always heard good and bad things about them. Does anyone have any input on if its worth paying extra for performance plugs such as split-fire, bosch +2, +4, ngk V-power, etc – or if its just a scam?
> 
> Thanks *


I'm using Iridium sparkplugs with no problems at all... about 9 months ago i installed them... they look still like new... one important thing to take care is the heat range of the plug...


----------



## CarGuy (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks guys for the posts. I went ahead with the splitfires. My car needed plugs as it is, so I don't know if anything was gained - but it ran pretty sweet.

Thanks again


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

well you cant go wrong with nippon denso plats, they run quite a bit better than the splits.:thumbup:


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Any plug will run great when new, it's the long-term health that must be monitored. The OEM plats are really great plugs.


----------



## Brakedust (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm currently using NGK iridium's, mostly due to the fact I'm running an 11:1 compression motor, and iridium plugs are what come oem in the sr20ve motor. Anyone with an sr20de should stick with either a NGK platinum or NGK copper. For other motors made by nissan, they might be a different story. 


Quote: "Any plug will run great when new, it's the long-term health that must be monitored"

I totally agree with this statement. On the national sr20 board there are numerous stories of people buying bosch plugs, and there motors run great for a couple thousand miles, then they run crappy. Not saying bosch sucks, but they just suck in sr20's. ESPECIALLY splitfires! Run away from splitfires. After 1000 miles you'll see! Again check with the national sr20 board about splitfires....just not worth it IMHO.

-Bryan
96 B14 SE-R


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Yeah, Bryan's right Bosch Jus' flat out suck for SR20s use OEM or NGK products.


----------

